
FBI investigates 'odd' computer link between Russian bank and Trump Organization - kbenson
http://www.cnn.com/2017/03/09/politics/fbi-investigation-continues-into-odd-computer-link-between-russian-bank-and-trump-organization/index.html
======
kbenson
I only post this because the details are interesting. Lots of DNS requests for
an email server from a computer that doesn't correspond to any actual email or
known traffic, which the how and why is inherently a technical question and
might be of interest to people here.

